# nationals bunnies as they grow!!3 weeks new pics



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yes.. i am that nerdy! lol but i fugured it might be fun

so .. a few days late here are pictures from day 2 of babies, i got home to late on day 1 for baby pictures.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

its not nutty its cool


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

You are not at all nutty.... :hug: that is really neat.... and they are so cute.. :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

here are the babies on day 4! we're getting hair finally! the litter of three is a bunch of tubby monsters, the litter of is going to be a bunch of Loooooong babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

wow...... they do alot of changes ......in such a short amount of time.....and they are sooooo....cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

This is going to be fun-not nerdy at all. Congrats on the bunch! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

okay here are some pics from today, they're 6 days!~


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

It's going to be fun to see the "monster" one grow compared to the others. How much do they generally weigh at birth?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

Wow....would ya look at that..... :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

at birth they weight about an ounce or two, not really super but they are pretty small.

day 7 today. more markings and hair.. should be opening their eyes on day 12-13

took a picture today of one from each litter to show size/body difference. the left one is from the litter of 3, the other from the litter of 6


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

I find it amazing the difference in them from day 2 to day 7! I can really see the hair pretty good on the right one.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

Day 8 of Baby Bunnies.. soo big already.. eye should be opening in 5 days or so.. then they start to get really fun


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

So cute!!  I wanted to get some Angoras last year, but never got to making any rabbit hutches. . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

angoras are waaaayy too muh work for me.. not to mention too much rabbit hair and i start sneezing. very pretty, but i'll never have them ...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

I wanna come steal one just till it gets big then you can have it back. We had rabbits as kids, but having babies never really worked out for us. They never lived.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

growing up fast


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

oh yes stacey  they're already over double what they were at birth, eyes should open wednesday or thursday, then they'll get really fun


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: the Photo thread for my nationals bunnies as they grow!!*

eyes should open in two days, but i took some pictures of a baby from each litter, the litter of three is , of course, about double the litter of 6


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

wow that is a big bunny


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

yea they're monsters, but i love them.. got my names all picked out, jsut need to wait til ltheir a little older to give them out 

for the litter of three we will have:

Widow Havens Taipan ( the name my friend picked out for her buck if he's in there)
Widow Havens Mamba
Widow Havens Boomslang
(i've got a thing for snakes alright?)

and the litter of 6 names are:

Widow Havens Fame
Widow Havens Academy Award
Widow Havens Hollywood
Widow Havens Sunset Blvd
Widow Havens Remember the Name
Widow Havens Silver Screen


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

Oh my gosh, they're just little muffins! How cute -- more pics when they open their eyes?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

yea figured i'd get a few shots the day they open their peepers, i usually have to assist so i have to do it thursday morning, as tomorrow is one of my hustle and bustle school days


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

Cute! All I can say is they remind me of Stitch from "Lilo and Stitch" LOL


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

16 hours till eyes open! kinda exciting, then they'll become monsters


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

heading out to assist with eye opening


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 11*

day 13, with assisctance we have all 9 bunnies with two pretty brown peepers a piece 

so pics.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

Aww they are so cute!  I'm curious...why do you have to assist them in opening their eyes?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

its reccomended to have eyes open around day 12, if they arent opened they can develop blindness and/or cataracts. tans area breed that have some issues with opening their eyes on time, so i help


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

Interesting...I would have never guessed that! We used to raise GSD's and I don't remember if they have anything like that or not. But then again there is a BIG difference between dogs and rabbits! lol So, (this may sound dumb) how do you help them? I imagine you would just gentley pull the eyelids a part, right?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

awe so cute

we never assisted our bunnies -- never knew that there could be damage if not - but everyone was fine, maybe its a breed thing. We had mini lops


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

warm water and washcloth.. like licking almost.. and then gently slip them open


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

its gerneally after 15 days you risk it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

and I was real young -- my mom could have helped and I just didnt know it.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

they are cute!!!  we used to have nzw rabbits too!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

WOW....They grow FAST!! Adorable little critters. Hope they win lots of ribbons for you.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

i think i'll be selling all but 1 or two of them, but the litter of three i'm def keeping one, and the others were all spoken for before birth


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

Those close up pics are adorable-they are coming along so well. :thumbup:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

i found a little one crawling around outside the box this morning.. its like 42 and pouring and its just hopping around too cute


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!! day 13-eyes open*

2 1/2 weeks today... they are adorable 

and my LIttle wanderer baby is adorable


----------



## ecologystudent (May 30, 2009)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!!2.5 weeks new pics*

Definitely adorable! They are really a gorgeous breed.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!!2.5 weeks new pics*

we're aday shy of three weeks!! i loves them just now comingout and eating solid foods

and the newest litter is 3 days tomorrow


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!!2.5 weeks new pics*

Really, they are just so cute! I sure hope Little Wanderer is a doe for you.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!!2.5 weeks new pics*

So cute!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: nationals bunnies as they grow!!2.5 weeks new pics*

the babies are 3 weeks and a few days!

the litter of three is 1 buck, 2 does, just what i ordered!

the litter of 6 is still too small for me to be 100% on, but it looks like 4 does , 2 bucks.

and the newest litter is 8 days.. eyes should open sunday , they are growing superfast, they might make it to be part of the nationals string


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, they are the most precious! The "tan flop" :greengrin: is the best, bunnies gotta be comfy too when they sleep.


----------

